# For your viewing pleasure



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Vipera ammodytes CB07










C. simus










Cryptolytrop insularis










A. taylori










D. acutus










A. squamigeria CB06










A little something to keep you busy....find the Acanthophis laevis

Cheers!

Al


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

oh wow viperkeeper they look fantastic in photos their colours/photos show much better in photos

and i found your death adder haha

Erik


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Some excellent pics there and it did take me a while to find the head of the adder:smile:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

I love the sky brue coloured bush viper. stunning!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great pics! but took me ages to find the Acanthophis laevis


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

cracking pics.

took me 4 attempts to find it in the last pic lol


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Do Acanthophis laevis look like a water bowl? If so I think I've found it :grin1:. If not I just cant see it, looked several times now but to no avail


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Al, fantastic to see you around these forums! Can't get enough of your vids on you tube, how bout an update on those baby purple spotted viper beasties!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it certainly is our viewing pleasure, great pics bud


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

Stunning! and for herpster, look at the top of the water bowl. Follow it about 5-6 inches horizontally to the right and voila! Sorry if I spoilt it for anyone, but I think if they get to my post and haven't found it they'd welcome the tip.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

t-bo said:


> Great pics! but took me ages to find the Acanthophis laevis


 
I found it almost instantly, but you are old, so i'll let ya off. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Great collection and pics you have there, very interesting. :smile:


----------



## saracenh (Sep 6, 2006)

Is it really Al Coritz posting?!?

 He seems kinda like a celeb to me :icon_redface:
 
I watch his vids on youtube all the time! I love Mr Sniffs & Gabby!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

dragonbreeder said:


> oh wow viperkeeper they look fantastic in photos their colours/photos show much better in photos
> 
> and i found your death adder haha
> 
> Erik


wheyy another you tube dude ur wd's are nice! welcome :no1:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> wheyy another you tube dude ur wd's are nice! welcome :no1:


 
hey thanks : victory: haha im glad you like them

Erik


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

is the hiden snake the blue thing? if so i got that straight away if not then this post is gona make me look real stupid


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hi dragonbreeder.. youre not far from me... im only a few miles away.... welcome to the forum xxxx

tool me 20 minutes to find that damn hiding snakey... FAB pics..


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

*o* said:


> I love the sky brue coloured bush viper. stunning!


Thanks everyone 

There's a story behind the little blue squam. On April 6th he was severely chewed on by a sibling and was barely alive. Showing signs of envenomation & paralysis I thought the little bugger was not going to make it through the night. The next morning he was still bleeding and could not hold his head correctly but drank some water for me. I was going to freeze him but I thought no, I'll wait. I was going away on business and my best mate Bob watches my animals while I'm away. He called me and said the Blue Squam was fading and wanted to pop him in the freezer, I said that I would make that call when I returned a few days later. He was still hanging on when I returned but was thining out because of not feeding. Does not take much time for them to waste away so I teased him with a pinky and bit it but could not work his jaws to take it in, so I helped out. This was the turning point in his recovery as he improved over the next few days and was able to eat without my help the next weekend. It took a full 8 weeks for him to recove & shed out but he's now doing well as you can see....

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

saracenh said:


> Is it really Al Coritz posting?!?
> 
> He seems kinda like a celeb to me :icon_redface:
> 
> I watch his vids on youtube all the time! I love Mr Sniffs & Gabby!


:Na_Na_Na_Na: Yeah it's Al Coritz, never can tell where I'll show up..


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Found the adder! Took a while. I love the sky blue bush viper and the yellow one!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

stunning snakes and found him... i think


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Absolutely brilliant pics. Took me a while to find the last one, should have read slithers post first would have found it straight away lol


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

sparkle said:


> hi dragonbreeder.. youre not far from me... im only a few miles away.... welcome to the forum xxxx
> 
> tool me 20 minutes to find that damn hiding snakey... FAB pics..


 
hey cool nice to see another scottish person with reps - never seem to find many sensible keepers up here :lol2:

Erik


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Now that most have found "Mr. Revlon" Here's an exposed picture so his beauty can be admired.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

certainly is an awesome snake, you have a mindblowing collection


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

ok im gonna look completly stupid here but i cant see the snake in the piccy with the water bowl


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> ok im gonna look completly stupid here but i cant see the snake in the piccy with the water bowl


 
Okay...

Even with the top of the water bowl , look right till you're a bit past the "Z" in my name

Good Luck,

Al


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Okay...
> 
> Even with the top of the water bowl , look right till you're a bit past the "Z" in my name
> 
> ...


awwww wow i saw it lol lol thankyou im not daft i promise just stupid lol


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow... Mr. Revlons stunning, great close up! 

Do you keep any eyelash vipers? I think I saw one in one of your vids, but it was while you were at a mates house... they have to be my all time fav venomous snake.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

t-bo said:


> Wow... Mr. Revlons stunning, great close up!
> 
> Do you keep any eyelash vipers? I think I saw one in one of your vids, but it was while you were at a mates house... they have to be my all time fav venomous snake.


 
I currently don't keep any but do have them from time to time.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

fantastic snakes!!
would love to keep them one day
awesome
:grin1:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

wow took age s to find the adders head, saw its body though...
Nice pics!


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

There really nice snakes mate makes me wan't one now  !!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Horned viper*

awesome  one day...


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

I found it!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> ^^^^ that snake looks like a right babe!!


RIGHT!!!!
where is it!!!
ive been looking for a bloody hour!! please circle it or something


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Andy b 1 said:


> RIGHT!!!!
> where is it!!!
> ive been looking for a bloody hour!! please circle it or something


From the top right of the water bowl, follow it right till you are just over half way between the water bowl and the wall.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

2 days of lookin and I finally found the bloody thing :lol:


----------



## Joey (Jul 29, 2007)

Absolutely amazing snakes, just bought a beautifully illustrated encyclopaedia about snakes, it must be amazing for you to actually be up close and personal with the things most people only see photos of!

And I only found the adder with the instructions someone put... pretty sneaky snakey!!


----------

